# Three people, one embryo



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

News on the proposals before parliament regarding three people embryos to help prevent deadly mitochondrial diseases.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-30513700

I don't know if it's just me, but this seems like a no brainer: i hope they approve it and save lots of babies lives, and lots of parents heartache.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic news if it allows people to have a healthy baby who otherwise would not have done!

The main challenge faced by these women currently though is access to donor eggs, which this treatment still requires.

I wonder if these donors & recipients will be allowed anonymity in the UK given the donor's genome is not being passed on.

Personally I can't see how this is better than just using donor eggs, it is certainly more complex with more potential for things to go wrong, but I know some people feel strongly about passing on their own DNA & I hope this becomes an option for them.

B xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that's a really good point. Maybe if people could have anonymity for donating eggs for this purpose it would probably see a rise in people donating their eggs. 

Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Cloudy, agreed about it being a no-brainer! 

Unfortunately, I suspect the religious right will block approval of this kind of treatment in the U.S. for a long time to come.    Glad that the UK is more forward-thinking.


----------

